# I would like to donate my eggs in a egg share programme.



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, 
Thanks for reading 

I would like to donate my eggs in a egg share programme at either Barts london hospital or The London womens clinic. I have already made inquiries to both and will be going for a consultation....I will not be using my share of eggs straight away  but freezsing them.

The only thing is that even though i dont want to have contact with the baby/child of the receipient's (fingers crossed for them ) i would like to know a bit about the couple and maybe meet up for a chat?  Is this out of the question ?

Thanks for any info....... and good luck on your journeys......x


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi ya
Via a clinic you would get no chance of getting the info you want. You get no details at all of recipient, you can specify who can't have eggs eg. age limit, couple or single, gay ,hetro smokers etc . I made no preferences/restriction at all on mine.
I think you would have to find a recipient yourself to get what you want. There are websites in UK where you can advertise etc, no details but I have seen them as ot cuts out waitinf times for recipients if they find there own donor.
Good luck.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Kiera19,
I think that's right, it is always anonymous via a clinic (by law? not sure). But personally as a recipient later this year, the more info about our donor the better. This is because we think this is better for any child born (assuming they want to know, but there would be no pressure). Any info helps them develop a better sense of identity in our opinion. Not sure if we would fit your bill or vice versa, but maybe you could be our donor? If you're interested maybe you could PM me with more info about yourself. We hope to egg share in the summer.

Good luck with your plans


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

HI,

Thankyou so much for all your information..... Yes all clinic's will only do anonymous........ 

And i know that is not the  route i would like to go. 

Hopefully i can meet the special couple on a site like this.  

best wishes xxxx


----------

